# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Cần bán Super Vexta UDX4114 và UDX5128

## Takami

Mình đang có 2 bộ Super Vexta UDX4114 và 2 bộ UDX5128.
Hàng đẹp như mới, AE có nhu cầu liên hệ: Tâm 0908 623 125

----------


## Takami

AE có nhu cầu liên hệ nhé!

----------


## khangscc

Cho giá lên đi để dễ liên hệ

----------


## Takami

Hàng đẹp như mới, mua hết 4 con giá 3tr. Bao AE test thoải mái

----------


## Takami

Step 5 phase, servo Vexta...

----------


## Takami

Tay quay....!

----------


## duytrungcdt

bác để em cái tay quay nhé
thank

----------


## Takami

> bác để em cái tay quay nhé
> thank


Bác cho mình thông tin gửi hàng nhé.
STK của mình:
1. Ngân hàng Vietcombank chi nhánh Thủ Đức, Tp HCM
Tên: Cao Minh Tâm
STK: 0381 000 407 703

2. Ngân hàng Viettinbank chi nhánh Bến Lức, Long An
Tên: Cao Minh Tâm
STK: 711A-162 42 599

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Bác cho mình thông tin gửi hàng nhé.
> STK của mình:
> 1. Ngân hàng Vietcombank chi nhánh Thủ Đức, Tp HCM
> Tên: Cao Minh Tâm
> STK: 0381 000 407 703
> 
> 2. Ngân hàng Viettinbank chi nhánh Bến Lức, Long An
> Tên: Cao Minh Tâm
> STK: 711A-162 42 599


ok anh 
em nguyen duy trung 89b lý nam đế hoàn kiếm hà nội

----------


## Takami

> ok anh 
> em nguyen duy trung 89b lý nam đế hoàn kiếm hà nội


Nguyễn Duy Trung, 89B, Lý Nam Đế, Q Hoàn Kiếm, HN. Đt: 0976023322

----------


## Takami

Bộ UDK5114NW2 và motor PK566AW-A13 (hoặc PK569AWM, tùy chọn).

----------


## Takami

> Tay quay....!


Mình đang có 1 bộ tay quy như hình trên, AE có nhu cầu liên hệ nhé.

----------

